# Strange thing happened on my D



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

On Tuesday I was at a client's office for 2 hours and when I came out to get into my D I was surprised to see that all the 4 windows were half down and the doors were unlocked!:jawdrop:

I always lock my car, plus it's Winter and I did not activate the automatic air circulation/venting feature.
Even if I did it wouldn't unlock the car doors and wind down the windows half way down for obvious security reasons.

BTW, I have comfort access so the key fob is always in my pants pocket.

I wonder what the heck happened?:dunno:

Maybe it's the Ghost of Christmas past up to no good?:eeps:


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Possible the open button was pressed and held down in you pocket?


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

You could be right.
But I was up on the second level.
I wonder what is the range of the fob signal?
Also the battery of my fob is just past one year.

But that has to be the explanation.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

Seems like this happens with some frequency.

But if it happens again I'd say you have an issue......:yikes:


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Thats scary. where did you park. What was around it. my fob is useless if I am 2 cars distance away.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

Once in a awhile I have unknowingly unlocked my 335d by pressing the open button of the key fob in my pocket.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Thats scary. where did you park. What was around it. my fob is useless if I am 2 cars distance away.


I parked directly outside the client's office locked my D and went in and did some work on the first floor.

The building is a commercial plaza. The next door is a Piano store.

I did not recall leaning against the car or the building as I was going in.
I always press the handle to lock the car and do not move on untill I hear the lock activated.

This is a routine I go through everytime as I often have laptops & PCs in my car/trunk.

So I do not know how the doors got unlock and all the windows were half down when I got back to the car 1.5 hrs later!


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

DC-IT said:


> I parked directly outside the client's office locked my D and went in and did some work on the first floor.
> 
> The building is a commercial plaza. The next door is a Piano store.


Maybe your car likes to listen to piano music?


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

BMW Power said:


> Possible the open button was pressed and held down in you pocket?


hmmmm I've done that a few times.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

János said:


> Maybe your car likes to listen to piano music?


That's a good one. He He :rofl:


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

if windows were lowered equally then its definitely comfort access. Then question would be was it your pocket or some matching frequency from something else.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> if windows were lowered equally then its definitely comfort access. Then question would be was it your pocket or some matching frequency from something else.


I guess you're right.
Thank goodness it's only happened once in 13 months.

Cheers.


----------



## bayarea2007 (May 20, 2010)

it's likely that you pressed and held the unlock button for extended time without noticing it. It's a function designed to cool off the car during a hot day. The sequence is driver side door unlocks, front windows roll down, rear windows go down, then finally sun roof opens. The operation stops as soon as as you release the button, which is probably why the windows were half way down.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I've heard about this feature but so far have not been able to get mine to do it.

Is it standard? It's Sunday morning now and I'm too lazy to go out to the car and pull out the owner's manual!:rofl:


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

my 2011 335d does this, and if you insert the key in the drivers door turn it to lock and hold it, it will roll all the windows up and shut the moon roof


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> I've heard about this feature but so far have not been able to get mine to do it.
> 
> Is it standard? It's Sunday morning now and I'm too lazy to go out to the car and pull out the owner's manual!:rofl:


If you have the iDrive/Nav you can activate the auto-ventilation during hot Summer days.
But that feature doesn't include rolling down the windows and unlocking the doors! That would be a security bridge!
It only activates the air circulation and maybe (not sure) tilt up the sun roof for air flow.

The only way for the incident I experienced to occur is if the comfort access or key fob open button is held down for several seconds which would then unlock all doors and roll down the windows to cool down the car interiors.

Cheers


----------



## beemer01 (Aug 12, 2010)

Could this be the same problem? Someone in the thread mentions a TSB to fix it...

E90Post: My windows were open this morning


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

beemer01 said:


> Could this be the same problem? Someone in the thread mentions a TSB to fix it...
> 
> E90Post: My windows were open this morning


Thanks beemer01.
Wow! This is serious.
If it happened again I will certainly bring my D in for fixing as such security flaws are unacceptable for a vehicle of such price range.:thumbdwn:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I often have this happen to me with the car out in my garage and it always is caused by something else in my pocket pressing against the key to the car. I never have been able to get this feature to work from any reasonable amount of distance. Basically it starts to work when I am so close to the car that things are fully opened by about the time I am opening my door with my hand.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I often have this happen to me with the car out in my garage and it always is caused by something else in my pocket pressing against the key to the car. I never have been able to get this feature to work from any reasonable amount of distance. Basically it starts to work when I am so close to the car that things are fully opened by about the time I am opening my door with my hand.


That is OK since it occurs when you are in close proximity to your vehicle.

I was quite a distance away on the first floor of an office and my D was set to beeps whe the door locks are activated.

I didn't hear any beeps as I enter the office building but 1.5 hrs later when I got back to the D all doors were unlocked and windows half down.

So my D must be doing what is described in the ePost incidents.
Thay is not cool at all as I often have laptops in my trunk!

If it keeps happening I will have to get a different vehicle for my work (maybe the E350BT I have been considering).

Cheers.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, my worry is always that I will come out to the car one day and find it like you found it. I worry more so on a rainy day than anything else.


----------

